
Scratch Has a Marketing Problem  -the problem with telling people coding is easy - ChrisArchitect
https://medium.com/@stevekrouse/scratch-has-a-marketing-problem-f84626bd18ef
======
sevensor
That's an insightful point -- you're going to chase people away if you present
something as easy and it turns out to be hard. But if you say, "there's a path
up this mountain, it's a hard climb but the view from the top is great", you
take the sting out of setbacks. Maybe the weather was bad and today wasn't the
day for a climb. Maybe you need to work your way up to it by going partway a
few times before attempting the final ascent.

